# Found rod and reel - Patillo Creek IRL



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cool of you . Nice job.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Karma has its way of coming back around, so I figured I would post it up for a while before I put it to use.


----------

